# Fascia Board - Gutter Install



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

What's the best design out there for how the fascia board gets secured onto rafters and then the gutter install?

I've seen stringers into the rafter board, but now there is something new with clips and screws that go directly into the rafters themselves vice just the fascia board?

Anybody have a cross section layout of an ideal install?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I have always used a 2x piece of framing as a continuous sub fascia nailed to ends of rafters/trusses shimming it straight with the roof rake angle cut on top,then roof sheathing. it can all be done from the roof side and gives you a flat tru surface for trim to nail to and your gutters can be fastened anywhere. also gives a continuous nailing edge for soffit :thumbsup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tpolk said:


> I have always used a 2x piece of framing as a continuous sub fascia nailed to ends of rafters/trusses shimming it straight with the roof rake angle cut on top,then roof sheathing. it can all be done from the roof side and gives you a flat tru surface for trim to nail to and your gutters can be fastened anywhere. also gives a continuous nailing edge for soffit :thumbsup:


So it's common to nail the gutter into the fascia board vice into the rafter?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

not the way most people frame/build because they dont have that solid piece of wood behind the trim board, in which case fastening into rafter/truss is a must


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tpolk said:


> not the way most people frame/build because they dont have that solid piece of wood behind the trim board, in which case fastening into rafter/truss is a must


Ok, but in cases where a solid 2x6 or 2x8 are used, then it sounds like a stringer into the fascia board is standard.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you have solid continuous wood behind the trim you should be able to fasten anywhere if i understand your last post correctly


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

tpolk said:


> if you have solid continuous wood behind the trim you should be able to fasten anywhere if i understand your last post correctly


There is actually no trim.

There's a solid piece of 2x6, I believe, and instead of being painted, there's like a white plastic cover over the fascia board.


----------

